# Vines



## topnotchtree (Nov 8, 2003)

I had my gear on once to go up a dead american elm that was wrapped in vines. My plan was to set a rope and flop it. I clipped a vine to clear me a path up the tree and it fell over!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 8, 2003)

I've pulled one over strying to set a line. That was scary enough.

Did you have to go home to clean up?

How could one check for that? I woulda clipped the vines to thump the base!


----------



## topnotchtree (Nov 10, 2003)

No, I didn't have to go home and clean myself. LOL. But it was a running joke for awhile that I could drop A tree 2 ft in diameter with a pruner!


----------



## Curtis James (Nov 18, 2003)

Vines are such a pain! They make most jobs harder, I guess this is the exception. It drives me crazy clip, clip, clipping just to have a huge ball of tangled up vines and limbs still hanging below trying to catch anythig you want to hit the ground.


----------

